# Dual quads?



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

So as some of you know I discovered I had a 1964 389 engine in my 69 project. I have been considering rebuilding it as opposed to getting a new motor and starting from scratch. I came across what is being portrayed as a 60's offenhauser dual quad manifold for a Pontiac 389. I am of course interested, but in the same breath....I never knew 389's were set up with dual 4's.

I always knew them to be tri-power engines or 2 or 4 bbl engines only. 

Is this legit and is it worth the possible headaches to grab it while the grabbing is good?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Offy made a dual quad manifold for a 389, so, I think, did/does Edelbrock, BUT you must have the heads, flow, cam etc. to support all that carb....It would be VERY cool though!!!!!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Offy made a dual quad manifold for a 389, so, I think, did/does Edelbrock, BUT you must have the heads, flow, cam etc. to support all that carb....It would be VERY cool though!!!!!


So there were 60's Pontiacs running around with dual 4 389's?

And with regard to the need for balancing the set up .... that's where the total rebuild comes in. I am looking at aluminum heads already, and of course I'd cam and exhaust it to match the needs of the intake, but is the performance gain (and of course the COOOOOL factor) worth the added cost and hassle of tuning a dual 4 set up? And would it be possible to build it to run well on pump gas?

So Many Questions ..... head wants to explode.....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Make sure it isn't for the early still heads I think 62 or 63 and before.

A 62 Catalina 421 Super duty duel quads is a super bad ass car.
here is a link to a clone:
1962 Pontiac Catalina 421 Super Duty Clone... For Sale

and some pics:

















A 63 Lemans is super cool too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You'll get a biased opinion from me.. Multiple carbs are COOL !arty:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

actually 64 389 is the early intake bolt setup, changed in 1965 to late model pattern. Dual quads can be dumbed up to work on stock motor. looks cool but works like stock.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree and so is that big blower to suck all that air through them.....arty: one of the new guys has a dual quad pontiac cross ram manifold on his project car....way cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A friend of mine has a Pontiac crossram manifold and carbs.....he said he's "gonna build a car around it"......:lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The early heads have an extra intake bolt on the rear of the intake. I just passed up a 3 deuce early manifold for $70, and it had the extra holes. I did get a 65 tripower intake for $70!! Think I did good on that.
Dual 4s is cool on anything except a quad 4, it would be cool on that also. Multi carbs can be a real pain, but the wow when you pop the hood is worth it. 
If you are getting aluminum heads, wouldn't they be later model, and that intake wouldn't work?? Can you bolt later model heads on the early block?


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Aww what the hay, this is what I am looking at, will it work with a 64 389?
57 58 60 Pontiac Offenhauser 2 x 4 Dual Quad Intake 389 | eBay


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Run that 5029 number on the Offy site and see the application. If it fit more years, they probably would of listed them. I see the round heat riser crossover may be an issue. It won't work on later heads, I've had leaks on the crossover on later years, gaskets fixed it, but that was a 76 motor with an old P4B intake. I wouldn't chance it, but if you got the bucks, would make a cool conversation piece for the bar if it doesn't work.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just called the seller...He is gonna check the #'s and call me back. he also has a 2x6 cross ram pontiac manifold on E-bay.....never seen one of those!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

2X6, OMG, that is the holly grail of intakes! And priced accordingly.. 6 carbs for that would be $2k, wow..
Here's something similar, just to put some cool stuff out there. Heres a 1X8 on a blower, and it was a rat rod, cool car. Turkey rod run 2009.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys rock, and also crack me the "f" up :rofl:

I can prolly get the scratch if it will work cause I won't need the carbs till I rebuild. Just saw it and well...got stars in my eyes, it would sure look cool under the hood and I was thinking of fabbing a pan so I could still run ram air. But I am silly like that...silly I tell ya.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Boing!....call the seller !!!!! He is pretty sure the 2x4 won't fit a 64 389....the 2x6 will I think.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Boing!....call the seller !!!!! He is pretty sure the 2x4 won't fit a 64 389....the 2x6 will I think.


Hey man I got your PM, thanks for the leg work. Unfortunately I don't have a grand laying around to blow on an intake, but I checked it out and DAMN is it coooooool. 

And top of the list of issues is the 6X heads I currently have on the car so I should focus on getting it torn down and see what it is on the inside before I start spending money on what I'd like to make it. Hell I may get it apart and find out it's trashed.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Boing!....call the seller !!!!! He is pretty sure the 2x4 won't fit a 64 389....the 2x6 will I think.


If you bought the 2x6 you would be forced to build a motor for it.
Here is the old ebay add from the guy he bought it from.
PONTIAC OFFENHAUSER 2x4 INTAKE DUAL QUAD LOW RISER | eBay
Here's one that lists it for a flathead for $125
http://autoneed.com/products/offenhauser-intake-5029.html
Here's one that lists it for a 55-60 ONLY..
http://www.teufert.net/pontiac/intakes/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, beleive me, the wheels are turning...I called my engine builder...he threatened to disown me!!!arty::rofl:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Well SOMEBODY buy that 2x6 I'd be interested to see what it would do.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I gotta have a Jim Beam and do some thinkin'.......Jet you NEED this 2x6, I can tell.....:lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Pontiacpurebrred said:


> Well SOMEBODY buy that 2x6 I'd be interested to see what it would do.


It would look cool, be a major PITA and get outrun by a 1050 dominator. Gotta match the combo to the intake. A properly set up tripower will outrun most intakes. Was fun doing the research, and put some cool intake links out there.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree.....se you guys later, I'm going in the garage to mess with my car parts!:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> I just called the seller...He is gonna check the #'s and call me back. he also has a 2x6 cross ram Pontiac manifold on E-bay.....never seen one of those!


My best friend from High School has a 74 GTO hatch 4 speed with a 77' 400, older Pontiac heads and a 2x6 2 peace intake on it. He is running 97 strombergs on that. It took him years to get every thing for it. 

The intake is 2 round tubes where 3 carbs bolt to 12 o'clock and then bolt to the head around 7 o'clock. It has individual cross overs for the thermostat and back.

I cant remember if it is offenhauser or not but definitely an aftermarket cast aluminum one. I believe it is from the late 50's. I have never seen another like it.


This is the closest thing I can find. This one is from a late 50's Caddy. It looks kinda like this one. Same idea, but a bit different on the carb mounts and the intake mounts.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

This site is cool
Special Intake Manifold Identification at Pontiac Paradise

It is a cross between these 2


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is the one for sale.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Those log style intakes look like "Man-a-free" universal intakes from the 50's, you could adapt them to any 2bbl or 4bbl intake and mount a bunch of Stromberg carbs on them.

Friend of mine has a 32 coupe with a 6-71 and 6 "97's". He actually cut up a "Mag-Star" intake?? to fab this up and the car runs awsome. It's got that nasty surge idle I love. He can also adjust the fuel mixture and idle with linkage I fabbed for him from inside the car.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw a 67 GTO, 400 with a 6-71 blower....6 chrome Strombergs. It ran but the set up wasn't very efficent. "Mostly for looks", the owner said.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I still may do dual quads, just not THAT dual quad manifold, I dunno it's just sexy. I think ideally I'd like a 428 manual block from 69, I'd love to find a WL or WJ block ... the 490 HP beasts HO or Police Interceptor 4 bolt main and throw some nice flowing heads on there with a dual quad.... hmmmmm. Yea that would work. 

Dream sequence over now.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Wake up and Do it!!!!:cheers


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's a new dual quad at Summit.
Edelbrock 54501 - Edelbrock P-65 Dual Quad Intake Manifolds - Overview - SummitRacing.com

They also have this one unplated/unpolished, and some offy ones, including high risers. 

Russ


----------

